# DKNY Delicious Kisses



## glam8babe (Jun 19, 2008)

This sounds yummy!
anyone tried it?

Kiss And Makeup: DKNY launch Delicious Kisses, a pink version of the Be Delicious scent


----------



## Patricia (Jun 19, 2008)

looks cute!!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 19, 2008)

Be delicious is one of my favorite scents!!!!! Im not a big fan of the red delicious though... but I may have to get this...pink is my color


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 19, 2008)

Aww that's gorgeous! I still have like half a bottle of the Be Delicious green though so I'll have to pass this up (seeing as it's the same fragrance just in a pink bottle). I also like the Be Delicious Night but agree the Be Delicious Red isn't so nice


----------

